# Welcher Kühler?



## Axim (27. Mai 2009)

*Welcher Kühler?*

Hi Leute

Ich möchte meinen Q9550 etwas höher OCen, im Moment schaff ich nicht mal 3.4 Ghz stabil. Hab im Moment einen ZEROtherm BTF-80, der so langsam am abkratzen ist.
Zu viel Geld möcht ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben.

Zur Wahl stehen:

- Alpenföhn Gross Clockner Blue Edition
- Alpenföhn Brocken
- Xigmatek Dark Knight
- Prolimatech Megahalems Overclocker Edition (aber nur wenn sich der Mehrpreis wirklich lohnt)

Thermalright IFX-14 passt wohl leider nicht in mein Case (NZXT Guardian 921)

andere Vorschläge sind selbstverständlich willkommen.


MfG,
Axim


----------



## freshprince2002 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Scythe Mugen 2.
Der Prolimatech ist zur Zeit der beste Luftkühler, er schlägt sogar den IFX, ist aber etwas teurer.


----------



## marwo (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Kann dir auch den Mugen 2 sehr empfehlen

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCMG-2000 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler

oder den Bauähnlichen Kabuto.

Der Prolimatech ist im Moment einer der Besten auf dem Markt.War auch Testsieger in der PCGH.


----------



## Axim (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Hmm stimmt denn das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis beim Megahalems auch?
wenn ja wäre das schon eine Überlegung wert. Bald steht auch wieder Gebortstag an, und die 3 Monate könnte ich noch aushalten.


----------



## Gamer_95 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Ich würde wirklich den
Prolimatech Megahalems Overclocker Edition
nehmen.
In gegensatz zu dem Mugen ist der meistens 5-7 Grad Kühler.
(Zumindest meine Werte)
Und die Overklocker Edtion holt mindestens nochmal 2 Grad raus.


----------



## drachenorden (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Sofern eher die horizontale Montage in Frage käme: Thermalright True Copper & 2x 120 mm Lüfter (Noiseblocker oder Papst).

Das wäre allerdings die Luxus-Ausführung - eine Stufe mit dem IFX-14 & Megahalem.

MfG.


----------



## Axim (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

naja also der True Copper ist preislich extrem
Und ich hab den PC im vertikalen Betrieb kommt der so oder so nicht in Frage. Ist denn der True Black ähnlich gut? Der wäre preislich genau in dem Bereich den ich mir vorgestellt hätte.


----------



## drachenorden (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

*@Axim*
Der True Black ist gleichfalls sehr gut - die Verarbeitung ist bei allen Thermalright-Kühlern wirklich top!


----------



## Der Dudelsack (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Der Mugen 2 oder der True Black haben ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis.
Deshalb sind beide sehr empfehlenswert. ICh würde den Mugen 2 nehmen auch wenn ich zu Hause den Prolimatech hab.


----------



## Axim (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Mit wieviel Grad Verbesserung hätte ich denn beim Megahalems gegenüber meinem jetzigen zu rechnen?


----------



## Bruce112 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

nimm am besten den Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C Heatpipe Cooler 120mm
besser als Dark night.

oder besser ohne lüfter 

1bis 2 grad schlechter als megahelm und ifx 14 ,
aber billiger 
Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel


noch billiger bekommst du den Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Scorpion HDT-S1283 Heatpipe Cooler - 120mm
25 euro und gute kühler .wenn du den nimmst am bestn noch backplatte mit kaufen .


60 % der  Temps hängen von deine  Gehäuse ab.Durschlüftung 

hatte früher ne no name gehäuse durschlüftung war nicht so besonders gut .

hab dann ne antec thrree hundert gekauft und habe 10 grad weniger !


----------



## PaddyG2s (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Möchte jetzt nich extre ein neuen threat aufmachen darum schreib mich mal meine frage hier rein wenn es euch nichts ausmacht. 

Ich habe zurzeit einen Arctic Freezer 7 Pro der meinen Q 9550 @ 3,6 bei 60 Grad kühlt. Nun möchte ich einen neuen Kühler kaufen der ungefähr 40 € kostet. Kann man an den Mugen 2 einen 2ten kühler dran machen ? 

Wäre echt nett von euch !


----------



## Axim (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Ja kannst du
Du brauchst einfach n zweites Set Klammern, aber bei Caseking habense die für Scythe nicht. Musst du mal schauen. Sonst ankleben 

Edit:
Halt, habense doch:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...C_TYPEB-12cm-Luefterklemmen-Typ-B::11796.html


----------



## moddingfreaX (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Neue Klammern für den Mugen 2 gibbet hier.


----------



## PaddyG2s (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Und die kühlleistung vom Mugan 2 ist besser also mein jetziger Arctic Freezer 7 Pro ? 
Könnt ihr mir einen 2 Lüfter empfehlen ?
Danke schonmal für die antworten!


----------



## moddingfreaX (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*



PaddyG2s schrieb:


> Und die kühlleistung vom Mugan 2 ist besser also mein jetziger Arctic Freezer 7 Pro ?
> Könnt ihr mir einen 2 Lüfter empfehlen ?
> Danke schonmal für die antworten!



Gute Frage. Natürlich ist der Mugen um* WEITEN* besser als der Freezer 7 Pro. 
Ich würde einen Lüfter mit gleicher Drehzahl empfehlen damit sich nichts in die Quere pustet und der Luftstrom gleichmäßig bleibt. Deswegen würde ich direkt 2 neue Scythe S-Flex mit 1200 rpm dazu kaufen.
Oder eben einen Kama Flex mit der gleichen Drehzahl von 1000 rpm.


----------



## PaddyG2s (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Also dann würde ich schon 2 neue kaufen. Gibt es eigentlich auch lüfter mit blauen LED´s oder mit blauen Rotorblätter ? Würde zu meinem Pc passen 
Aber fals nicht auch nich schlimm, ansonsten nehme ich die 2 Scythe S-Flex mit 1200 rpm.


----------



## Mr_Lachgas (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

wenn sehr gute leistung dann den hier
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Zalman » Zalman Fan ZM-F3 LED 120mm - blue
wenn leiser dann den hier
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xilence » Xilence Pro Fan XPF120.TBL 120mm - blue light
wenn ganz leise, dann den hier
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool V12 BlueLine Edition - 120mm


----------



## PaddyG2s (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

beim Zalman ist ja der Noise conector dabei, dann laufen die lüfter mit 1000 u / m würde das reichen oder kann man ich auch mit 12  V manuell regeln ? Weil der nicht schlecht aussieht ^^


----------



## Mr_Lachgas (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

ich würde immer über das mainboard regeln lassen


----------



## PaddyG2s (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

geht das aber nicht nur mit PWM lüfter ? Weil ich auch einen drin habe ( kein PWM ) den ich nicht regeln kann.


----------



## Mr_Lachgas (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

ich hab ein asus board
kann also im bios Q-Fan auf PWM oder DC Lüfter einstellen
also kannste dann auch an dem 4 pin vom board n 3 pin lüfter anschließen
im bios auf DC stellen und den lüfter regeln lassen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*



PaddyG2s schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch lüfter ... oder mit blauen Rotorblätter ?



Blaue Rotorblätter haben die Noiseblocker Blacksilent der XL1 (1000upm) oder der XL2 (1500upm) is deine Entscheidung.



Mr_Lachgas schrieb:


> ich hab ein asus board
> kann also im bios Q-Fan auf PWM oder DC Lüfter einstellen
> also kannste dann auch an dem 4 pin vom board n 3 pin lüfter anschließen
> im bios auf DC stellen und den lüfter regeln lassen



Ich hab / hatte Asus Boards die nur 4Pin also PMW steueren können/konnten. 
Das Gigabyte Board im zweit PC kann beides.


----------



## Mr_Lachgas (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

PaddyG2s hat soweit ich gesehen hab ein ASUS P5Q
und sicherlich hat das board auch die option von PWM auf DC umzustellen
ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es bei deinem ASUS Maximus II Formula ist
bei meinem AM2+ board ist es auf alle fälle möglich
habe sowohl  PWM als auch 3 pin lüfter am board und beide sind auf optimal cooling gestellt
so regeln die lüfter nur hoch, wenn es nötig ist und sonst herrscht ruhe


----------



## PaddyG2s (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Der noctua ist bestimmt der beste und der preis ist auch noch in ordnung aber das aussehen . Aber die leistung geht natürlich vor, könnte ich noch einen 2ten lüfter von noctua anschliessen ? Welcher wäre der beste dafür von noctua ?
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2Vhpj4YO5gaFVr/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=24115&agid=42&apop=1 <------- Würde der dazu passen ???


----------



## Mr_Lachgas (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

sagen leute, die noch keinen aerocool lüfter gehört haben,
bei denen ist das kaum anders!


----------



## PaddyG2s (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Ok ihr habt mich überzeugt. Werde ich morgen bestellen, erstmal ohne 2 Lüfter. Jedoch habe ich noch fragen zu ihm :

1 ) Passt er in mein Gehäuse ? Habe ein Coolermaster CM 690 
2 ) Wird die kühlleistung auf jedenfall steigen ? Habe jetzt ein Freezer 7 Pro 
3 ) Spielt der Heckkühler eine Rolle bei der Leistung des Kühlers ?


----------



## PaddyG2s (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Bei dem Noctua ist ja wärmepaste schon dabei, richtig? Ist diese auch gut oder muss ich noch eine extra bestellen ? 

Danke schonmal für die freundliche hilfe


----------



## PaddyG2s (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

ist das die gleiche wie die hier ? ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Zubehör - Arctic Silver Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste 
Weil die anders aussehen


----------



## Axim (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Arctic Silver 5 ist schon lange nicht mer das beste.
Arctic Cooling MX2 schneidet in allen Tests etwa 1°C besser ab, und ist im Gegensatz zur Arctic Silver auf nichtmetallischer Basis und somit nicht leitend. Also isses auch kein Weltuntergang wenn mal ein Tröpchen daneben geht, aber den CPU-Sockel damit einschmieren würd ich trotzdem nicht 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ling-Waermeleitpaste-MX-2-Tube-4g::10187.html
und die von Noctua ist nochmal etwa 2°C besser

Und nein der Noctua kommt für mich auf keinen Fall in Frage, ich lege Wert aufs Aussehen, und da ich meinen PC eh höre, isses unwichtig, ob der CPU-Kühler jetzt "leise" oder "unhörbar" ist


----------



## PaddyG2s (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*



Axim schrieb:


> Arctic Silver 5 ist schon lange nicht mer das beste.
> Arctic Cooling MX2 schneidet in allen Tests etwa 1°C besser ab
> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g
> und die von Noctua ist nochmal etwa 2°C besser
> ...



also brauche ich die Wärmeleitpaste von Noctua nehmen deiner meinung nach ? Den schönheitspreis würde der Noctua nicht gewinnen aber eigentlich ist mir die leistung wichtiger als das aussehen. Wenn mein PC glücklich ist bin ich es auch


----------



## PaddyG2s (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Also noch die 3€ würde ich noch hinblättern für gute WLP. Dann nehme ich noch die Arctic Silver V 1 ml. Aber warum ist diese Silber ? Ist WLP nicht weiß ?  

Edit:
@ rtxus :
Du schreibst von der Arctic Silver 5. Ist die nicht anders als die Arctic Silver V ????? 

Danke schonmal !


----------



## PaddyG2s (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

ok dann werd ich jetzt bestellen. Ich nehme den Noctua U-12p und die WLP Arctic Silver V . Ich freu mich schon bis es kommt


----------



## Axim (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*



rtxus schrieb:


> Die Artic Silver 5 ist nicht leitend, erst naschaun dann schreiben  und die MX-2 besser? Hmmmmmm Quelle?
> 
> @PaddyG2s
> 
> ...



Reviews | Arctic Cooling MX-2 | APH Networks
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1148/arctic_cooling_mx_2_thermal_paste/index3.html

da zum beispiel
gibt dutzende reviews mit gleichem ergebnis
Ja Arctic Silver ist nicht direkt leitend, aber hat eine elektrische Kapazität, was auch nicht so gut ist.

@ PaddyG2s: Ich würde sagen wenn du nicht nen Noctua Kühler nimmst, dann die MX-2, da die Noctua wesentlich teurer ist. Wenn du aber so nen Kühler hast wo die gleich dabei ist, solltest du die natürlich benutzen.


----------



## PaddyG2s (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Ich hab mir auch nochmal ein paar test angeschaut von den WLP und hab meisten an erster stelle ist immer die Arctic Silver 5 darum nehme ich die auch. Aber ich muss ja noch die alte entfernen. Wie mach ich das. Muss ich den CPU dabei ausbauen oder kann er bei der reinugung drin bleiben. Mit was reinige ich ihn ????

Edit : Ich hab einen Test von PCGH gefunden wo die Arctic Silver 5 hinter der MX-2 ist. Hier -----> http://www.testberichte.de/a/waermeleitpaste-pad/magazin/pc-games-hardware-5-2009/154491.htmlhttp://http//www.testberichte.de/a/waermeleitpaste-pad/magazin/pc-games-hardware-5-2009/154491.html


----------



## PaddyG2s (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

ok thema WLP ist damit beendet ich nehme Die Ac Silver V.
Woher bekommt man spiritus ? Aus der Apoteke? Einfach bissschen spiritus auf ein microfasertuch und dann die WLP wegreiben oder?

Wie würde sich die leistung des Kühlers verändern wenn ich am Heck vom Pc einen Besseren kühler dran mache? Meiner dreht gerade mit 900 u/m. Is ein standart Kühlre von Coolermaster.


----------



## PaddyG2s (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Ich hab vorne am Pc einen einen Lüfter, der standart Kühler der schon drin war. An der Seite hab ich einen neuen Lüfter, und den am heck wieder den standart lüfter. Ich tausche mal den Lüfter an der seite mit dem Heck lüfter vielleicht sind die Temperaturen besser. Werde dann wenn ich mehr geld habe einen neuen Kühler kaufen.

Danke schön für deine nette und schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Tecqu (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Nichts gegen den Noctua U12P! ich finde er sieht Top aus  Mit dem Gehäuse wirst du allerdings mit jedem Kühler in Konflikt kommen! Ich hab selber den Guardian 921 und den Noctua. Der Lüfter an der Seite des Gehäuses muss auf alle Fälle ausgebaut werden; leider! Ich hab dir mal in der Anhang ein Bild von mir gepackt, dass du dich auf das Aussehen danach einstellen kannst


----------



## speedymike (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

@ tecu
sorry, aber 2 verschiedene lüfter am selben kühlkörper - das geht ja gar nicht!!

@paddy
die kühlung von deinem case ist so schon in ordnung. auch wenn du sicher den seitenlüfter entfernen müssen wrst!


----------



## Tecqu (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*



speedymike schrieb:


> @ tecu
> sorry, aber 2 verschiedene lüfter am selben kühlkörper - das geht ja gar nicht!!



ich weiß, das sah mal so was von aus^^.
Ich hab allerdings mir zwei Tacens Ventus Ice gekauft, jetzt siehts richtig edel aus


----------



## Axim (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

w00t noch einer mit Guardian!


----------



## PaddyG2s (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Hab mal ein bild gemacht, muss ich wirklich den Lüfter weg machen ? 
Ist es eigentlich nicht bessers wenn der Lüfter weg is weil er doch die Temps des Prozzis verschlechtert oder? 
Was meint ihr ???? 

PS: Ich weiß mein Kabel aufbau ist schei.. werde mich darum am Wochenende kümmern, da hab ich zeit


----------



## Tecqu (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Also wenn du den Noctua so einbaust wie den Arctic Freezer 7 dann gibts sicher keine Probleme! Das war mehr an den Fredersteller gedacht 
Wie das ist, wenn er senkrecht steht kann ich nur schätzen, denke aber, dass es wohl geht. 
Wieso meinst du, dass die Temperaturen besser werden, wenn der Lüfter weg ist? An sich kann man sagen, dass mehr Lüfter immer bessere Temperaturen bringen. Außer natürlich sie sind sche***angeordnet...


----------



## PaddyG2s (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Ich hab irgentwo gelesen das wenn der seitenlüfter viel Lüft befördert das die Temperaturen des Prozzis steigen und die von der GraKa sinken. Warum genau weiß ich nicht mehr


----------



## Tecqu (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

ah, dass kann sein, wenn der Lüfter die warme Luft von der Grafikkarte wegbläst und auf den Prozessorkühler. Wie das allerdings angeordnet sein muss,muss ich gestehen, hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Axim (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

ProdukteDetails2

Seht euch das mal an.
Megahalems für umgerechnet 40€! Die liefern kostenlos, auch nach Deutschland


----------



## PaddyG2s (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Hey,

ich habe heute mein Noctua bestellt ( gleich mit 2 tem lüfter ) und wollte nun fragen wie ich die lüfter einbauen soll. Soll der eine lüfter lüft rein in den Kühlkörper pusten und der andere raus zum Hecklüfter ??? 

Danke schonmal !


----------



## PaddyG2s (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

ich würde es dann so machen ( siehe bild ) 
geht das so ? 

Danke !


----------



## nVIDIA (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Ich habe auch nen Q9550, aber eine WaKü ... Hab den auf 3.3 GHz übertaktet, was ja eigentlich mehr als genug ist... wie hoch willst du den überhaupt takten??


----------



## PaddyG2s (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*



nVIDIA schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nen Q9550, aber eine WaKü ... Hab den auf 3.3 GHz übertaktet, was ja eigentlich mehr als genug ist... wie hoch willst du den überhaupt takten??



Wenn du mich meinst, möchte auf 3,8 - 4,0 Ghz takten. Da er mir schon bei 3,6 schon etwas zu heiß ist möchte ich mir mal einen guten kühler holen.


----------



## Axim (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*



nVIDIA schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nen Q9550, aber eine WaKü ... Hab den auf 3.3 GHz übertaktet, was ja eigentlich mehr als genug ist... wie hoch willst du den überhaupt takten??


Und ich habe 3.4 Ghz angestrebt


----------



## PaddyG2s (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Hey,

heute ist mein Kühler gekommen *freu* da ich nun gleich weg muss hab ich mal den Lüfter ans motherboard angeschlossen um zu schauen ob er laut ist, aber laut bios läuft er nur auf 900 U /m ohne die adapter. Wie kann man das machen das er auf voll läuft ? Danke meld mich wenn ich zurück bin !!!!


----------



## PaddyG2s (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Weiß keiner wie ich das machen ???


----------



## PaddyG2s (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Hey, erstmal sorry für Doppelpost 

hab jetzt mal meinen Lüfter eingebaut und auch gleich getestet, bei 3,6 GHz unter last 50 Grad @ 1,275 Vcore.

Nun aber meine eigentliche frage, jeden start kommt eine fehlermeldung und dann soll ich F1 drücken und dann geht es erst, hab mal ein Pic gemacht, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !!! Danke !!!!

Edit Bild vergessen ^^


----------



## KoRsE (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*



PaddyG2s schrieb:


> Hey, erstmal sorry für Doppelpost
> 
> hab jetzt mal meinen Lüfter eingebaut und auch gleich getestet, bei 3,6 GHz unter last 50 Grad @ 1,275 Vcore.
> 
> ...



Steht doch genau da was los ist ^^ -> CPU Fan Error. Heißt du hast an deinem CPU-Fan vom MoBo den Lüfter nicht angeschlossen und deswegen meckert der! Entweder du schließt den Lüfter an den CPU-Fan Anschluss an oder du gehst ins BIOS und stellst die CPU-Lüfterüberwachung (weiß jetzt nicht genau wie der Punkt heiß) auf Disabled.

Gruß


----------



## Axim (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kühler?*

Ich hab mir jetzt den Megahalems bestellt, + noch nen Nanoxia PWM-Lüfter
Morgen kann ichs wahrscheinlich holen gehn 
Solltet ihr euch wirklich mal ansehen, auf digitec online shop gibts immer noch die Aktion wo der Megahalems nur 59 CHF kostet, das ist irgendwas knapp unter 40€!
Und die liefern auch nach Deutschland


----------

